# Kindling watch and Raising



## Therry (Dec 15, 2016)

I have 6 Does bred, all are due around new year's, where one is due around the middle of Jan. Here are the does


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 15, 2016)

very cute group!


----------



## Therry (Dec 15, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> very cute group!



Thank you! Can't wait for babies!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Dec 15, 2016)

They are adorable!


----------



## Therry (Dec 15, 2016)

DutchBunny03 said:


> They are adorable!



Thank you


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 15, 2016)

I am in LOVE with WIllow  Chins and Oranges...   But Willows body type is nice too! She is a mini lop?


----------



## Therry (Dec 15, 2016)

samssimonsays said:


> I am in LOVE with WIllow  Chins and Oranges...   But Willows body type is nice too! She is a mini lop?



Thank you, no willow is a Holland


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 15, 2016)

She is beautiful either way.  I REALLY love this one. I couldn't find a frenchy available with this coloring to save my life.


----------



## Therry (Dec 15, 2016)

samssimonsays said:


> She is beautiful either way.  I REALLY love this one. I couldn't find a frenchy available with this coloring to save my life.



Aww yeah, that's Belle. She's a sweety


----------



## Therry (Dec 17, 2016)

Holly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Olivia




Nutmeg




Belle




This is Pumpkin, buck


----------



## Therry (Dec 17, 2016)

This is Snow White





Tannet, buck


----------



## Therry (Dec 27, 2016)

Snow White has kindled 5 babies. 2 dead 3 alive


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 27, 2016)

congrats on the live kits, sorry about the ones that didn't make it


----------



## Therry (Dec 27, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> congrats on the live kits, sorry about the ones that didn't make it


Thank you . She's a first timer. They all are


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 30, 2016)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Therry (Dec 30, 2016)

mygoldendoe said:


> So cute! Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Therry (Dec 30, 2016)

Snow White's kits have passed. She did not feed them last night and let them get too cold. Hopefully she will do better her next litter


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 30, 2016)

sorry to hear you lost her litter...hopefully she will get it right the next time


----------



## Therry (Dec 30, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> sorry to hear you lost her litter...hopefully she will get it right the next time



Hopefully!! Thank you!


----------



## mygoldendoe (Dec 31, 2016)

Aw sorry to hear they didn't make it. Good luck with next round


----------



## Therry (Dec 31, 2016)

mygoldendoe said:


> Aw sorry to hear they didn't make it. Good luck with next round


Thank you!!


----------

